# Loser machine on the Horizon!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Loser cars. If there’s one thing I love to get kits of, it’s loser cars. Most people like muscle cars, Ferraris and other exotics or classic cruisers. Not me. If you’ve seen anything else I’ve built or reviewed, you know I love to hate to love my loser cars. 

What’s more amazing that having a great selection of these things as kits? Finding out there’s a model of a loser car I didn’t even know about! Recently, it was brought to my attention that there was a kit of a Plymouth Horizon TC3. AWESOME! I knew about, and have several, of the Omni 024, it’s Dodge stablemate, but I was amazed and intrigued to learn of the Horizon. I hoped to find one, one day. 

Then, thanks to the power of the internet, I was contacted by someone with one, and I was able to swiftly acquire one of these gems! It’s rare to have such a short turn around between discovery and purchase, at least for me, since I try to always avoid ebay! 

I was very excited to get it, so I had to review it quickly. So here, then, is an out of box review for a long-forgotten leader among the losers, the almost kinda cool, but still intrinsically lame, Horizon TC3. Many thanks to F-J for his help and passing this one on to me. You rock, man!

Check it out to see how bad things got; don’t forget, there were MULTIPLE companies kitting this thing!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/amt-125-plymouth-horizon-tc3-oob/*


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Most of the people I knew when growing up in High School (early-mid seventies) did not have exotic or muscle in the parking lot, they had what they could get their hands on. These cars are much more relatable to me- even better if they look like they need a wash and a cracked window replaced.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

It's funny that many of these turkeys were Car of the Year at the time.

1971 Motor Trend Car of the Year: Chevrolet Vega
1974 Motor Trend Car of the Year: Ford Mustang II
1975 Motor Trend Car of the Year: Chevrolet Monza 2+2 [vega with a new body]
1976 Motor Trend Car of the Year: Plymouth Volare
1978 Motor Trend Car of the Year: Dodge Omni
1980 Motor Trend Car of the Year: Chevrolet Citation
1981 Motor Trend Car of the Year: Chrysler K Cars
1993 Motor Trend Car of the Year: Ford Probe GT [not a bad car but didn't last long]
1997 Motor Trend Car Of The Year: Chevrolet Malibu [the import]


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree with your sentiments, Richard. 

It was the same with me and my crew. I used my dad's clapped out '89 Escort, and my buddies had beater Tempos and Poncho 6000s. Man, I'd love kits of all of those!

I love the losers because they were all around me growing up, and because I think they get short shrift. Sure, they're not glamourous, but they did get us all from A-B, and we're still alive to tell the tales! That's gotta be worth something. 

As for turkeys; they often don't show their true colours until a year or so of driving; that's how they get the love and good press right off the hop!


----------

